# Unterschied zwischen static und public



## Ofen (9. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute,
was ist der unterschied, wenn ich eine variable in einer klasse als static, public oder static public deklariere?


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## NoX (9. Mrz 2008)

Also static bedutet, dass diese Variable nicht bei der Instanzierung der Klasse "mitinstanziert" wird, soll heißen: sie existiert unabhängig von einem Objekt. Wenn sie nicht static wäre, würde sie nur bei der Objekterzeugung zusammen mit dem jeweiligen Objekt existieren.

Public ist nur für den "Sichtbarkeitsbereich" der Variable: hier ist sie für alles sichtbar, also wenn du sie als public deklarierst.

Public static heißt also nur: eine statische Variable, die nicht an ein Objekt gebunden ist und die überall sichtbar ist.


----------



## Ark (9. Mrz 2008)

public ist ein Apfel, static ist eine Birne.

Ark


----------

